# Indian Rupee Symbol !!!



## ramakanta (Feb 22, 2013)

I have MS Office 2007 in my pc. i can't add indian rupee symbol, when i want to writing something in ms office word and excel . please help me how to add rupee symbol in word and excel .

Also my friend have a new Dell laptop having a shortcut Rupee symbol in the keyboard's one of the key. i.e. in numeric Key 4 . how to use this indian rupee symbol. 
thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2013)

^just download the rupee font 
Font with Indian Rupee Symbol - Download and Use Free - Foradian Technologies

follow this tutorial

How to Use the Indian Rupee Symbol in Microsoft Office?


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 22, 2013)

In case Dell Laptop, how to use given Rupee shortcut..


----------



## ratul (Feb 23, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> In case Dell Laptop, how to use given Rupee shortcut..



for windows 7, follow this procedure: An update to support the new currency symbol for the Indian Rupee in Windows Vista, in Windows Server 2008, in Windows 7 and in Windows Server 2008 R2

for windows 8, follow this procedure: Indian Rupee Symbol in Windows 8 Using Keyboard Only | Digital Sensus

after that, use ctrl+shift+4 to type the rupee symbol, though one bug i found in English(india) keyboard is that right alt key is'nt working for me neither in win7 nor in win8..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

I think in Win 8 there is already a option to add that symbol with a particular short cut key.


----------



## z3rO (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I think in Win 8 there is already a option to add that symbol with a particular short cut key.



And that is Ctrl + Shift + 4 as ratul already said.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 26, 2013)

ratul said:


> for windows 7, follow this procedure: An update to support the new currency symbol for the Indian Rupee in Windows Vista, in Windows Server 2008, in Windows 7 and in Windows Server 2008 R2
> 
> for windows 8, follow this procedure: Indian Rupee Symbol in Windows 8 Using Keyboard Only | Digital Sensus
> 
> after that, use ctrl+shift+4 to type the rupee symbol, though one bug i found in English(india) keyboard is that right alt key is'nt working for me neither in win7 nor in win8..



problem not solved--

*before pressing the keys..*
*s19.postimage.org/i0kgyzva7/image.jpg


*after pressing the keys...*

*s19.postimage.org/ielsylfdr/image.jpg


----------



## TechnoHolic (Feb 26, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> problem not solved



*getfile6.posterous.com/getfile/fil...DiKk2dvBK5nGectr2029CQ7EdP/Rupee_Foradian.ttf


1.	Download the Font (Rupees Foradian) provided by Foradian Technologies Inc (Foradian Technologies - Official Blog)
2.	Install the font. (Copy the Font to Control Panel -> Fonts Folder)
3.	Change the Font from the default (Times New Roman/ Arial/ Calibri) to Rupees Foradian Font. 
4.	Type the Rupees Symbol in Microsoft Word through the grave acent symbol - *`* (the key just above "tab" button in your keyboard).



ramakanta said:


> problem not solved



*getfile6.posterous.com/getfile/fil...DiKk2dvBK5nGectr2029CQ7EdP/Rupee_Foradian.ttf


1.	Download the Font (Rupees Foradian) provided by Foradian Technologies Inc (*blog.foradian.com)
2.	Install the font. (Copy the Font to Control Panel -> Fonts Folder)
3.	Change the Font from the default (Times New Roman/ Arial/ Calibri) to Rupees Foradian Font. 
4.	Type the Rupees Symbol in Microsoft Word through the grave acent symbol - *`* (the key just above "tab" button in your keyboard).


----------



## ratul (Feb 26, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> problem not solved--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you using windows 7 or windows 8, and are these screenshots of the dell system your friend has?? coz ctrl+shift+4 is the shortcut key for dell systems, indian keyboards i see has the rupee symbol on the "~" button..

btw, this method has always worked for me:
*i.imgur.com/6SYJBcM.jpg[/center]​


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 27, 2014)

*s8.postimg.org/7o93ywuxt/irctc.jpg

why not show Indian rupees symbol in irctc websites ???


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> *s8.postimg.org/7o93ywuxt/irctc.jpg
> 
> why not show Indian rupees symbol in irctc websites ???



You bumped a year old thread for that?!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> *s8.postimg.org/7o93ywuxt/irctc.jpg
> 
> why not show Indian rupees symbol in irctc websites ???


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 27, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> You bumped a year old thread for that?!!!



any mistake ????

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


>



any mistake ????


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> any mistake ????



Yes. 
An update to support the new currency symbol for the Indian Rupee in Windows Vista, in Windows Server 2008, in Windows 7 and in Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> any mistake ????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





well, no.


----------

